# POC sizing - true to the chart?



## Khai (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm in the market for some armor and have been looking at the POC Joint VPD knee and elbow pads. I've been reading a bunch of threads about armor in general and a lot of the comments (from manufacturers or forum personnel) when someone complained about slippage was that "they were in the wrong size".

According to the POC sizing chart I'm a solid M for the elbows - but for the knees I'm just a hair into the L. I'm a little hesitant to get into a "sleeve" that's too big, however and am tempted to drop down to a M and go with a "snug fit" rather than risk a loose fit that may slip.

Does anyone know if these fit true to size or if I should size down if I'm just at the borderline? For the record the L knees is:

Calf: 38-42 (I'm 39)
10cm above the center of knee: 45-49 (I'm 46)


Thanks,


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

dont know how much help I can be in particular but I have found POC gear especially well made but annoyingly small compared to some. I have the xl bone knee/shin armor and the VPD's and both are superbly constructed but on the snug side. I can get them on but they are snug enough to to get in the way of comfort and circulation. In comparison my Fox and AlpineStars seem true to size for me. It's as if you need to be especially skinny to fit some gear well.


----------



## karysmatik (Sep 8, 2011)

We actually have more feedback that the POC lower body armour is too 'large'. This is especially true for the VPD Knee Pads.

In fact one professional reviewer noted this in the actual product review for a popular UK MTB Mag (we won't mention names).

Other than this the sizing thends to be very accurate. Hope this helps when considering your purchase.


----------



## Khai (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. I contacted POC Sports USA and Candice was very helpful. She said that the material they use is "very stretchy" and recommended that I go with a M in the Joint VPD knees.

Their (or at least her) response time was very good and she was helpful and excited about the product. I'd recommend that anyone with questions or concerns contact them. [email protected]


----------

